
Daala: Are We Compressed Yet? - lelf
https://air.mozilla.org/daala-are-we-compressed-yet/
======
TD-Linux
It was a bit of a surprise to wake up and see myself on HN! I'm the presenter
in the video - I can answer any questions you might have here.

~~~
ciupicri
A bit off-topic, but the player does not load if I have the referer disabled,
i.e.

    
    
        network.http.sendSecureXSiteReferrer;true
        network.http.sendRefererHeader;2
        network.http.referer.trimmingPolicy;0
        network.http.referer.spoofSource;true
        network.http.referer.XOriginPolicy;1

~~~
derf_
Can you file a bug?
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Air%20Moz...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Air%20Mozilla&component=Content)

~~~
ciupicri
Done
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1111307](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1111307)

~~~
derf_
Thanks.

------
lifthrasiir
[https://arewecompressedyet.com/](https://arewecompressedyet.com/) is the
actual benchmark website.

~~~
wldcordeiro
Is there a list of all the arewe* sites Mozilla runs? I know of
arewefastyet[0], areweslimyet[1] and arewee10syet[2]. Are there others?

[0] [http://arewefastyet.com/](http://arewefastyet.com/)

[1] [https://areweslimyet.com/](https://areweslimyet.com/)

[2] [http://arewee10syet.com/](http://arewee10syet.com/)

~~~
ehsanu1
[http://arewewebyet.com/](http://arewewebyet.com/)

Not mozilla though.

~~~
iopq
Yes, it is Mozilla, Mozilla makes Rust.

~~~
cmrx64
No, it isn't Mozilla, it's created and maintained by a member of the
community.

~~~
iopq
OH, you mean the webpage.

------
tekacs
For some textual context: [http://xiph.org/daala/](http://xiph.org/daala/)

~~~
kzrdude
The tech demo series is fantastic.

~~~
derf_
Link to the full set (top of the page):
[https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/](https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/)

------
ape4
They are getting some pretty good work out of an intern.

~~~
derf_
We certainly thought so (I was Thomas's mentor this summer).

------
mistercow
About damned time we had a codec with lapped transforms.

------
kzrdude
It seems like the HTML5 player is finally working :-)

~~~
panzi
Not for me (I use Chrome). Had to download the video.

~~~
kzrdude
Well it used to be that mozilla's web player didn't work in mozilla's browser,
and now it does, and that's nice :-). (Linux / no flash).

